# Pocketpredator sideshooter



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Clean headshot at 40 feet using a pocketpredator sideshooter


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice shooting!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Shot bro! Clean as it gets!

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Very well done my friend..there will be meat in the pot for stew..*

*OM*


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

great shooting --got one of those side shooters coming in my perk #9 package soon i hope ---


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Cheers everyone


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

What a shot!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

roirizla said:


> What a shot!
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy


----------

